# مكتبة الليسب Lsp(كل ما يشتهيه المنهدس من الأوتولسب )



## طريق الهندسة (24 أبريل 2008)

الأخوة الأعزاء اقدم لكم مجموع مفيده جداً من الأوتولسب أكثر 800LSP :14:اضعها بين يديكم .
تتكون من مجموعتين :-
1- خمسة وعشرون (25 ) ليسب مع شرحها :31:.
2- 787 ليسب بدون شرح  .

امل من الأخوة مساعدتي في اكمال مايشبه القاموس العربي لليسب ( اي ان نضع كل ليسب مع شرحها في فايل منفصل ) 

ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي :77::77::77::77::77::77:
........... طريق الهندسة...........
ليسب مع طريقة استخدامها.zip​


----------



## محمدعبدةعبدالحكيم (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي الفاضل


----------



## modey (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً
ومشكووووووووووووور


----------



## abosalah1 (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (25 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## شريف سعيد (25 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## اعجال (26 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ياطريق الهندسة فانا سأساهم في تلك المكتبة التي ترنوا اليها وووفقنا الله الى مايحبه ويرضاه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اعجال (26 أبريل 2008)

الله يطعطيك الف عافية ......ومشكورررررررررر ياطريق الهندسة


----------



## طريق الهندسة (26 أبريل 2008)

اخي اعجال
مرحباً أخاً وصديقاً
ومشكور جدا ، على ابدائك الرغبة بالتاعون سوياً


----------



## sallam1998 (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا


----------



## Jamal (26 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## المساح10 (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسن احمد (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## MOHOO (28 أبريل 2008)

جوزيت الجنة

الله علمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## sttof (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لهون جاف (28 أبريل 2008)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو ماجد (28 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (29 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مؤمن عوض (5 مايو 2008)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alahousat (5 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (22 مايو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور يا أبو يمن


----------



## رؤوف حامد (22 مايو 2008)

_يجزك الله وبا رك الله فيك _


----------



## الحزن النبيل (22 مايو 2008)

بوركت وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## 22مجدي (23 مايو 2008)

مشكور جداُ على هذه الملفات القيمة


----------



## مساح مبتدئ (24 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حسن المنسي (24 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررجدااااا يا اخي .ممكن مساعدة في تنزيل البيانات من الكمبيوتر الي سوكيا 510


----------



## توفيق يوسف (24 مايو 2008)

حياكم الله وبرك لكم


----------



## hasanat75 (29 مايو 2008)

مشككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## سيد9000 (13 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الفازع (15 يونيو 2008)

_شكرا وبارك الله فيك_


----------



## الفازع (15 يونيو 2008)

:16:حلوة الهندسة بوجودك


----------



## حسن صيام (15 يونيو 2008)

اخى بارك الله لك من كل قلبى


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## مهاجر (20 يونيو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم

مع الشكر للأخ طريق الهندسة

ولكن لماذا توقف هذا الجهد ... نتمنى ان يكتمل هذا الجهد 

وبالتوفيق




طريق الهندسة قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء اقدم لكم مجموع مفيده جداً من الأوتولسب أكثر 800lsp :14:اضعها بين يديكم .
> تتكون من مجموعتين :-
> 1-	خمسة وعشرون (25 ) ليسب مع شرحها :31:.
> 2-	787 ليسب بدون شرح  .
> ...


----------



## الرسام الصغير (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
انا فعلا استفدت كتير من هذه اليسبات 
لكن ليا طلب شرح باقى اليسبات 
بارك الله فيكم - ونفعنا واياكم


----------



## محمد الفجال (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ونفعنا بعلمك


----------



## AHMEDAyed2000 (17 يوليو 2008)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## فتحي بسيوني (17 يوليو 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا يا اخى العزيز


----------



## حصان طروادة (18 يوليو 2008)

thank uuuu so much


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (1 أغسطس 2008)

معلومات مفيدة جداً ومن يمنحها يملك قلباً كبيراً، وحباً لأخوانه، جزاك الله عنا خير جزاء...


----------



## زكريا خالد محمد (3 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا والى الامام دوما


----------



## باسم مرزوق (3 أغسطس 2008)

:31:جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الى:31:
:31:عمل الخيــــــــــــــــــــــرات:31:


----------



## الاسطرلاب (4 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك فيك وإنشاء الله نردلك جميلك.


----------



## حسام يونس (9 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الزميل طريق الهندسة
ارجو منك اعادة تحميل الليسب تاني لانها لاتعمل 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الافادة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

والحمد لله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

والله أكبر


----------



## حسام يونس (17 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (20 أغسطس 2008)

الله يبارك لك


----------



## h_khodair (4 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.lana (5 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وانت جبتها بوقتها 
الف شكر


----------



## abdolkadr (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*ابحث عن ليسب*

ابحث عن ليسب يستخرج لي الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد الى ملف خارج اكسل او مفكرة
ولكن اريد الاحداثيات الثلاثية على الشكل التالي ( pointnum x y z )
حتى لو كان المنسوب z عبارة عن اصفار فقط على الشكل التالي :

p1 100 150 0
p2 300 420 0
p3 120 560 0 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مساح محترف (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد سند البنداري (28 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك على المجهود الرائع واتمنى شرح باقى الليسبات


----------



## مساح محترف (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ طريق المهندس شكرا جزيلا 
عند ليسب ممتاز بتميله ينزل من ضمن القائم المنسدلة 
سوف ارسله عندما تسمح لي المشارة بذلك


----------



## rabie90 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

very very good


----------



## موحا رورو (20 ديسمبر 2008)

ياريت لو حد يفدني انا كان عندي ليسب واتمسح اسمه grid00 ده كان بيعمل شبكة راسية وافقية وموجود عليها احداثيات الشمال والشرق والميزة فيه انه مجرد ماتحمل الليسب تختار اربع نقط في اتجاه دوري واحد وتختار المسافة مابينهم يظهرلك الشبكة على طول


----------



## oliloloiol (2 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (3 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
الفاتحه لشهداء الاسلام وخاصة في غزه الجريحه


----------



## مهندس بغداد (4 يناير 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير...تم التحميل


----------



## ASHIK (5 يناير 2009)

Thank you alot


----------



## hussam_steel (6 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## باكير (7 يناير 2009)

الله يجزيك مشكور


----------



## Mark Axis (8 يناير 2009)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد جابر (10 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو الروش (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (11 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم معاوية (12 يناير 2009)

شكراً يا رائع


----------



## نشات الحسيني (15 يناير 2009)

_شكرا جزيلاً اخي الفاضل علي كل هذة المعلومات * _

_م/عمر الحسيني_


----------



## mohnd81 (25 يناير 2009)

الف الف شكر لاكن الشرح غير وافي تكون مشكور(وانا اريد شرح وافي لتحويل من اتوكاد الي ايكسل)ابو اياد


----------



## اجهر (25 يناير 2009)

لك صالح الدعاء وفقك الله


----------



## ROUDS (26 يناير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## emademy69 (28 يناير 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## walid0127098538 (3 فبراير 2009)

مش عارف اشكرك كيف


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على المجهودالرائع


----------



## عزت محروس (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونحو المزيد من التخصص


----------



## عربي فقط (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ساطلع عليها و بارك الله بك


----------



## د م خالد معلا (18 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## hamdy khedawy (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## odwan (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور لك أخي الفاضل وبارك الله وألف شكر
وكل عام وإنت بألف خير وصحة وسلامة


----------



## فؤاد الشافعي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا . . وياريت لو فيه شرح للأوتو ليسب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز مشكور جدا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك لكل الزملاء 
للمرور 
وشكرا لهذه الدعوات الطيبه
وبالتوفيق


----------



## surveyor_sayed (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## بشيرناشد (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك


----------



## goma ali (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ..شكرا.... شكرا نسال الله لكم الاجر و الثواب


----------



## بسيم85 (8 فبراير 2010)

يا عمي ... يا هيك طريق الهندسة يا بلا 
مشكور كتير


----------



## طريق الهندسة (8 فبراير 2010)

تحياتي لك :77: 

شكرا على كلماتكم المتعطرة بعطر الورد

ويسلم هذا المتندى الرائع الذي اتاح لنا خدمة بعضنا البعض
الشكر اجزلـه لكل من قام على امر هذا المنتدى
ولك من اتحفونا بالدرر الهندسية

والي الامام دوما 

:56:


----------



## طه القاضي (8 فبراير 2010)

مع جزيل الشكر و الإمتنان


----------



## مصطفى احمد كيلانى (9 فبراير 2010)

شكرآ جزاك الله خير وذادك علما


----------



## علي الدبس (10 فبراير 2010)

*يا من حطيت اللسب الله يعطيك الف عافيه كد ما مشت الجاجه حافيه...وجزاك الله خيرا*



طريق الهندسة قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء اقدم لكم مجموع مفيده جداً من الأوتولسب أكثر 800lsp :14:اضعها بين يديكم .
> تتكون من مجموعتين :-
> 1- خمسة وعشرون (25 ) ليسب مع شرحها :31:.
> 2- 787 ليسب بدون شرح  .
> ...


:58::73:


----------



## محموداسد (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## abdallahothman (17 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ahmed elyamany (17 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً
ومشكووووووووووووور*​


----------



## horseshadowm (17 مارس 2010)

thanksssssssss very much for you


----------



## R82 (18 مارس 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا ياسيدي​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا وجعلها الله في ميزان حستانك


----------



## BEBO81 (30 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## كبل (30 أبريل 2010)

الحمد لله رب العالمين شكرا لك ياأخي


----------



## memo110 (6 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً , وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## منصور محمود ج (13 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل رمضان عبدة (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخى العزيز


----------



## adjya (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بس لو كان فيه شرح للملف التانى لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## adjya (18 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك واعانك الله على اكمال شرحها


----------



## engyousry (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ما تضعونة من موضوعات تفيد كل مهندس و طالب علم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aboalm (18 يونيو 2010)

مشكور طبعا بس معلش ليا عتاب عليك الملف التانى مليان ليسبات لكن بدون اى شرح يبقى مش له لزوم لان الواحد منين يعرف الامر المطلوب لتشغيل الليسب و كذلك ما هى وظيفته
كمل جميلك و شوف لنا الشرح بتاعهم


----------



## hells angels (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MOH362 (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## حسام86 (23 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووور كتيرررررررررررررررررر


----------



## moha_aga (13 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل لك من كل ضيق فرجا و سترها معك في الدنيا و الاخرة


----------



## AMR GODA (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود طيب بارك الله فيك


----------



## لهون جاف (14 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وايامك سعيدة وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamdy khedawy (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 نوفمبر 2010)

عمل رائع مشكور


----------



## محمد الزفتاوى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خضر سالم (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedazab (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadj5 (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## كبل (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور والحمد لله على عودة الملتقى بسلامة


----------



## محمد حمزه السلطاني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس رافع خضر (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكورا اخي الكريم وجزاك اللع خيرا :28:


----------



## حسن احمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس الحياة12 (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ماهر24 (22 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## عمرو السباعى (22 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## buraida (28 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (6 أغسطس 2011)

مششششششششششششكور ذادك الله علما وايمانا


----------



## حماده النجم (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبوعايدى (8 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (8 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وذادك علما ونفعت به المسلمين


----------



## fageery (9 أغسطس 2011)

thank u


----------



## محمدعبيد (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الفجال (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراً
ومشكووووووووووووور*​


----------



## روني اوسو (13 سبتمبر 2011)

اصدقائي المهندسين افتحوا ملف الليسب كأي ملف notbad or word وستجد الكلمة التي ستشغل الليسب في الاوتوكاد في الغالب يرجى التجريب


----------



## hatem_elgouhary (17 ديسمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## طريق الهندسة (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم اخوتيالاعزاء .... و جزاكم الله الخير الكثير ... و الشكر خالص لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل 
تحياتي


----------



## makzoom (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## makzoom (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## makzoom (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*​


----------



## hatem_elgouhary (18 ديسمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس احمد السجاعى (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## bmnd_technic (19 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طريق الهندسة (20 ديسمبر 2011)

لفتح ملف الشرح المرافق نختار Open with ثم الورد Microsoft Word ... يعطينى مربع حوار File Conversion نختار منه Other encoding ثم نختار Arabic widows


----------



## طيب وبس (20 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طريق الهندسة (3 يناير 2012)

تسلم اخي العزيز ...الشكر لك على المرور و المشاركة
ادعوا لنا و جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## rwadaloush (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا أخي


----------



## majedy (7 يناير 2012)

أنا عايز شرح فديو لطريقة تفعيل الليسبات


----------



## mohsenmohmmed (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور وجزك الله خير​


----------



## mohsenmohmmed (6 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت: كيف اظهار الاحداثيات e n فقط مع السهم بامر


----------



## emademy69 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohammed samomi (9 أكتوبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## adel hilal (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

وقد قال صلى الله علية وسلم
{ *من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجم بلجام من نار **}*
او كما قال صلى الله علية وسلم 
وقال المولى عز وجل
{ *إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله و**يلعنهم اللاعنون **}*


----------



## MAKLAD (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير
وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مالا ولا بنون
كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان فى الميزان حبيبتان الى الرحمن
_سبحان الله وبحمده ـ سبحان الله العظيم_​


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

اجمل تحياتي لك


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (9 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح جورجى (15 يناير 2014)

thank you


----------

